# Has anyone heard of Columbia snowblowers??



## 2008 Taco

Ok, so I return to these trusty forums yet again! It's that time of year again, and I'm looking for a snowblower. I just heard of Columbia snowblowers, and wanted to see if I can get any input on them from you guys here, as well as reputable places to find them......or should I not bother?

Thanks!!


----------



## pmorrissette

Columbia has a good reputation here in Quebec. I think they are now a subsidiary of MTD.

Website is: http://www.columbia-canada.com/index.htm

It appears to be only in French ?

The model numbers are easy to decipher. The 10528 snowblower has a 10.5hp 357cc engine with a 28" bucket, etc, etc...

This is thier current flyer, again in French; but dollar signs don't need translation. Very little difference between US and CDN dollar these days.

http://www.columbia-canada.com/Photos/Promos/Circulaire.pdf

My brother-in-law has the 11.5hp with 30" big bucket chassis (deeper bucket & bigger augers)...it's a beast...but I find the handles a tad too low for me (am 6'4" whereas he his only 5'10"). I used it to clear his driveway a few times last winter when they were away on vacation for 2 weeks, it would chew through 3' tall icy snowbanks left by the city plow like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## 2008 Taco

Well it's great to hear that these things do well in a lot of snow! My concern, is that I cannot find a lot of info about them when compared to all these other brands. So I'm worried that if I ever have an issue with it...where do I take it?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

pmorrissette;1122943 said:


> It appears to be only in French ?


Typical of companies in QC.


----------



## Sandra

2008 Taco;1123219 said:


> Well it's great to hear that these things do well in a lot of snow! My concern, is that I cannot find a lot of info about them when compared to all these other brands. So I'm worried that if I ever have an issue with it...where do I take it?


These ARE great snow machines...we've been selling them and we service them too...we are in the area of Fergus Ontario, canada...and we get a lot of calls from the USA...you should know that these Columbias are the "sister-line" to Cub Cadets...both made by MTD,...Cub Cadet is the premier Line in Ontario...and Columbia is the Quebec premier line...and now they are "Provincial Border Crossing" the two lines...that is why all the info you fine is in French...but Cub dealers cannot do the repair or warranty work on them...and visa-versa...it;s a political thing...but any dealer who carries the Troy-Bilt line should be able to do your work...if you still have troubles finding someone to do the work in your area, go to www.popower.ca...and ask them for info...goodluck...


----------



## johnnysnok

*God Machine*

I bought a 24" last winter and i love it. I have used it for 2- 20" storms and 2- 10' storms and many in between. It really throws well also. i reccommend one.


----------



## Sandra

*Columbia Snow Blower Trick*

Glad to hear you are having fun in the snow, now if you really want that machine to deposit snow 6 doors down the street, spray a bit of silicon in the chute....nothing will stick ....and watch out !

Have Fun.

Wanna know how to remove ice from your sidewalk? Very easy and fast!


----------



## johnnysnok

I spray the chute when i am done every time once it is dry with FF and it does make a world of difference.


----------

